# What Sound Systems have YOU installed with the Revolution?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I believe this is an important topic because the Aristo-Craft Revolution represents new challenges to Revolution owners regarding how to install the various brands and models of sound systems with their Revolutions.

*Because this is already a complex and technical issue I am asking that the topic be kept a how-to topic for people who already own sound systems that they wish to install with their Revolutions and NOT a competitive sound system comparison* pitting the benefits of one brand against another. This topic is for people (like me) who will be installing sound systems they already own rather than looking for new sound systems to purchase.[/b]

*I would invite anyone who is interested in comparing the benefits (such as features and ease of installation) of various new sound systems to start their own topic.* I am sure that folks who are buying new locomotives along with new Revolutions would be interested in that. Anyone is welcome to post links to new sound system comparisons as long as any discussion here is limited to how to install them.

Anyone who is contemplating installing any brand and model of sound system with their Revolution is welcome to ask here for assistance on how they can do it. This topic is is NOT limited to the sound systems that I may bring up or that I may have. I am not promoting anything here - I am just looking for installation assistance.

The real issue has to do with sound system compatibility with PWM/PWC and how a pulsing voltage can be made to work with a sound system that is looking for pure DC voltage - not unlike a similar issue I ran into about using analog sound systems with MTH/DCC (where I ran into a LOT of misinformation and disinformation only to discover that it was both easy and cheap to do what I wanted to do).

To start things out some of the sound systems I may be installing with the Revolution include:

1. Discontinued Aristo-Craft digital steam and diesel sound systems
2. Discontinued Aristo-Craft analog steam and diesel sound systems
3. Discontinued Sierra Soundtraxx digital steam and diesel sound systems
4. Discontinued Phoenix digital steam and diesel sound systems
5. Discontinued LGB factory installed digital steam and diesel sound systems
6. Discontinued LGB factory installed analog steam and diesel sound systems
7. Discontinued LGB analog steam and diesel sound systems from LGB sound cars
8. Discontinued CMI analog steam and diesel sound systems

This has nothing to do with which sound systems are or were the best but simply those sound systems I could afford as I bought various locomotives and put sound systems into them over the past dozen years or so. Some of my locos and sound systems are considerably older than that. I would be VERY interested in information on the installation of any and all of these with the Revolution.

We have some very smart MLSers who know a lot about electronics so I would also welcome anyone who knows or thinks he may know how to make the various sound systems work to volunteer those potential solutions for the more adventurous of us to try (at our own risk).

I don't know how difficult it will be to get MTS/DCC compatible sound systems to work with the Revolution but, from an amateur's viewpoint, how the two systems feed DC voltage to the loco's DC motor sound similar to me.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

So far I have not installed any sound systems with the Revolution but the Soundtraxx 810111 RC Adapter Board apparently works with the Revolution but others (Stan?) will have to confirm the difference between what is needed for steam and for diesel.

Here are the pages from the adapter board installation kit:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx1.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx2.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx3.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx4.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx5.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx6.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx7.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx8.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...traxx9.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx10.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx11.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx12.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx13.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx14.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx15.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx16.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx17.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx18.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx19.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...raxx20.jpg

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for starting the thread Jerry. 

I've installed the adapter board with 2 of my Sierra diesel modules using the REVOLUTION with great success. The Sierra diesel modules need the filter. The Auxiliary harness will trigger all four onboard sounds from terminals 13-16.

The REVOLUTON is most compatible to the Sierra Steam modules when using the chuff trigger from terminals 11 and 12. The Auxiliary harness will trigger all four onboard sounds from terminals 13-16. 

Dallee sound modules are fully compatible with the REVOLUTION.

The Phoenix 2K2 very compatible and Paul Norton has wired it with the Auxiliary harness to control volume with the REVOLUTION.

The Phoenix PB-9 is compatible as is the P5 with the P5t adapter board.

The newer LGB Mogul electronic sound module works with the REVOLUTION. Bell and whistle are triggered with the Auxiliary harness as well as track magnets.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't seem to find a smiley face that is biting his tongue!! How about this one ...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For those who would like to make the discontinued Soundtraxx RC Receiver Board from parts Stan furnished the Tech Bulletin that included the Radio Shack parts list:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/st...%201-2.pdf

Alternatively the Aristo-Craft CRE57079 BRIDGE RECITIFIER BOARD may be all that is necessary and lists for only $5.00.

So far I have had no personal experience with either.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I have sucessfully installed three Phoenix Sound 2K2 sound boards with the Revolution system. These installs were very straightforward for me. 

In all 3 cases:
Grabbed power for the sound board from the wires going to the motors. Sound triggers are wired from the REVO using the supplied cables. Do not connect the black ground wire to the sound board, as this causes a ground loop. 

For the mallet, I initially tried to use the old magnets mounted on the trailing axle with a hall sensor mounted on that same truck. This didn't really work, so I just reprogrammed the card to use the track voltage to simulate the chuff. While not the ideal scenerio, it does seem pretty good, so no problem. I ended up having to put two speakers in the boiler and drilling a bunch of holes to let the sound out under the smoke box. This has also produced an unexpected benefit: some smoke comes out of the bottom of the smokebox, right next to the cylinders, but only when the loco comes to a stop. 

The mikado has the magnets and the sensor mounted on the pilot truck. There's more room there, so that seems to work better. For whatever reason, the mike needed more power pick ups, so it gets some power from the tender.

The FA's were the easiest of all. Once I got the wiring sorted out, they were a snap to set up. Speakers are mounted where the old smoke unit fans were. Because there is no chuff input in a diesel, I have more sound inputs than I really know what to do with. I added a REV UP and REV DOWN function for when I want to work the engine, but do I really use them? Not really. 

One of the key things for me is that I can set up the Phoenix boards and the REVO to control the horn/whistle and bell. I like being able to blow my own crossing whistles and control the duration of the bell function, both of which are possible due to the programmability of both the Phoenix board and the REVO controller.

Mark


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 05 Oct 2009 02:52 PM 
Jerry,

I have sucessfully installed three Phoenix Sound 2K2 sound boards with the Revolution system. These installs were very straightforward for me. 
Hi Mark,

Thanks for posting the info.

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I need to add the "mylocosound" module to the list. It's quite compatible. For an inexpensive sound system, it works nicely.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 06 Oct 2009 07:49 AM 
Jerry, I need to add the "mylocosound" module to the list. It's quite compatible. For an inexpensive sound system, it works nicely.

Thanks Stan,

Jerry


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry, 
I have been very happy with the Revo and Phoenix 2K2 sound board. I especially like controlling the volume using the Revo transmitter. 
Very easy hook up. I power the 2K2 off of track power and use the chuff trigger for speed sensing of diesel sounds.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jerry, I have to agree with Stan for the price and easy install with the Revo. www.mylocosound.com is a great system. They sound better in person than online and they are polyphonic unlike dalee which are monophonic. They have a wiring diagram on their site. Jake


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bdp3wsy on 10 Oct 2009 09:09 PM 
Jerry, I have to agree with Stan for the price and easy install with the Revo. www.mylocosound.com is a great system. They sound better in person than online and they are polyphonic unlike dalee which are monophonic. They have a wiring diagram on their site. Jake 



I hope they do sound better in person. The diesel engine sounds pretty good but the horn and bell sound like an alarm clock (pretty darn awful).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO8UdMh3ypQ

-Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian........ the only module I've installed has been the steam. The bell is ok and is controlled by voltage. Whistle needs to be "tweaked" to your preference. I use it from a second chuff sound for a doubleheaded consist. Works for that application OK. 

Don't have a need for the diesel.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have installed the Sierra steam modules in non pnp Bachmann Steam and like Stan says it works fine, with all functions controlled with the revo no problem. A very easy install. See Stans great diagrams!

I have also installed four of the older Phoenix Big Sound 97 Steam boards in Bachmann Steam and they are also very straight forward no problem installs. Red & Black wires to the Battery or track, Orange & Grey wires to the motors and the Phoenix. The Aux harness wires to the sound functions, but as with the 2K2 do not connect the black wire from the harness to the Phoenix board.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have now installed Dallee sound systems and Revolutions into Aristo-Craft SD-45's and E-8's and a GP-40. Since I had a topic going about the Revolution I put my comments regarding the Dallee sound installations there:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/17/aft/112374/afv/topic/Default.aspx

My choice of the Dallee sound systems was based mainly on cost and the fact that the installation instructions were included with the Revolution (but I ended up using the instructions that came with the Dallee sound systems instead after talking with Dallee).

I have not compared the Dallee sound systems with other Revolution compatible sound systems so I have no opinion regarding how others compare with the Dallee. 

My first choice would probably have been Phoenix but I figured that by buying Dallee I could probably buy an extra one or more locos with the same total net cost.

To be fair, I am really a steam loco guy so when it comes to diesels my acceptance level of sound systems is a lot different. Actually when it comes to diesels my personal favorites are the LGB F7''s with LGB factory sound. An F7 ABBA with sound coming from all four locos is (in my opinion) in a class by itself. 

Then again the current cost of two LGB/Marklin F7A's plus two F7B's would probably exceed my cost for all my E-8's (maybe even including the SD-45's) and their Dallee sound systems. Add to that two SD-45's would have 24 driving wheels while an F7A and F7B would only have 16 driving wheels. Apples and oranges. Totally different locos and sound systems.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 11 Oct 2009 12:21 AM 
I hope they do sound better in person. The diesel engine sounds pretty good but the horn and bell sound like an alarm clock (pretty darn awful).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO8UdMh3ypQ

-Brian 



Hi Brian,

Judging by the youtube video I would have to say that I am glad I went with the Dallee sounds (bear in mind all I have heard has been the youtube video).

The horn and bell of the Dallee units are quite good and I would say the motor sounds are somewhat comparable (I would have to hear them side by side).

Other than that it appears that with the Locolink the brake and bell are automatic and the horn is the only user controlled sound.

With Dallee the user controls the horn, bell, blow down and can even remotely turn the sound off.

I am not suggesting that Dallee is better than Locolink. It would be completely unfair for me to judge a sound system I have never seen or heard in person.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By billsharron on 12 Oct 2009 06:48 AM 
See Stans great diagrams!




If only I could see Stan's great diagrams. Unfortunately I could not find them. If someone can point me to them I would appreciate it.

I should add that I tried to connect an older Aristo-Craft/PH Hobbies sound system to the Revolution and at first it worked fine. Then I connected the bell and horn and burned up the board. I suspect it was trying to use a common ground for the bell and horn that damaged the board.

Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind is that the MyLocoSound system is an analog synthesis, not a digital recording. It's going to be close to the real thing (arguably very close in some regards) but not exact. Alas, bells have historically been a bugger to mimic with a synthesized sound. Heck, even the light rail vehicles that use electronic bells sound absolutely horrid when compared to a real bell. (Wait--if the prototype uses a electronic rendition of the real thing, does that make the model rendition of the real thing 100% accurate? Boy does that get complicated...) 

Anyway, it's a shame that both Dallee and MyLocoSound don't have web recordings of their sound systems. I've heard them both in person, and would readily use either one in instances where I didn't want to spend the money on Phoenix, QSI, or other top-drawer systems. I've got a MyLocoSound diesel board in my little B'mann Davenport, and its nice to hear it rumble by as it mindlessly runs around the garden. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, we can add the Phoenix Big Sound 97 to the list now.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

See my post from last october ( above) which has details on the BS97 install I did using Stan's diagram. I have four of them installed so far.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By billsharron on 19 Jun 2010 06:56 AM 
See my post from last october ( above) which has details on the BS97 install I did using Stan's diagram. I have four of them installed so far. 
Sure missed that one, Bill... As you posted, it's just a normal hookup.









That's what I get for "skim" reading..









Thanks again..


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 05 Oct 2009 07:10 AM 
some of the sound systems I may be installing with the Revolution include:

1. Discontinued Aristo-Craft digital steam and diesel sound systems
2. Discontinued Aristo-Craft analog steam and diesel sound systems
3. Discontinued Soundtraxx Sierra digital steam and diesel sound systems
4. Discontinued Phoenix digital steam and diesel sound systems
5. Discontinued LGB factory installed digital steam and diesel sound systems
6. Discontinued LGB factory installed analog steam and diesel sound systems
7. Discontinued LGB analog steam and diesel sound systems from LGB sound cars
8. Discontinued CMI analog steam and diesel sound systems

Jerry



Hi Stan and Bill,

Thanks for the information on the Phoenix units.

Stan, I never did fine your diagram that Bill referred to. Do you have a link to them?

When I look back to the sound systems I started the topic with I found that I have done but a small part of the installations I had thought about.

1. Discontinued Aristo-Craft digital steam and diesel sound systems
This did not work out. The old Aristo/PH Hobbies systems worked if I used track magnets but I blew a couple of boards probably because of the common ground lead. I am unwilling to risk another board to try it without the ground lead and I am not using track magnets on the Club Layout.

2. Discontinued Aristo-Craft analog steam and diesel sound systems
Not even going to try this because it would cost around $20 for a PWC to Linear adapter.

3. Discontinued Soundtraxx Sierra digital steam and diesel sound systems
Like Stan, I have done this using the Soundtraxx diesel sound units with the Sierra RC Adapter. I do not have any spare Sierra steam sound units so I will use Dallee for the Consolidations when they are released.

4. Discontinued Phoenix digital steam and diesel sound systems
I don't have any locos with Phoenix sound systems that I am going to put the Revolution into.

5. Discontinued LGB factory installed digital steam and diesel sound systems
I decided against changing any of these locos over to the Revolution. 
6. Discontinued LGB factory installed analog steam and diesel sound systems
I decided against changing any of these locos over to the Revolution.

7. Discontinued LGB analog steam and diesel sound systems from LGB sound cars
I decided against trying this because if I add the cost of a PWC to Linear Adapter to the cost of the result would be almost the same as a Dallee sound system.

8. Discontinued CMI analog steam and diesel sound systems
This would only have been cost effective if a PWC - Linear Adapter was not needed.

As things turned out the only sound systems I am using with the Revolution are the Dallee and Sierra (with RC Adapter). 

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 19 Jun 2010 08:03 AM 

Hi Stan and Bill,

Thanks for the information on the Phoenix units.

Stan, I never did fine your diagram that Bill referred to. Do you have a link to them?






Hi Jerry......... Check your email. I just sent the diagram...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 19 Jun 2010 08:17 AM 


Hi Jerry......... Check your email. I just sent the diagram... 


Hi Stan,

I got it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Stan

I have tried the links to the Sierra board/ Revolution install images on the first page of this thread but they do not work. Is there a way to find them as I have a couple of Sierra equipped locos into which I want to install the Revolution control system. I will be running them on battery or track (big DTDT switch on each loco). This dual fuel system might also affect how the Sierra is hooked up to the Revolution?

I have an order to send off to you that has been pending for some time now!!
Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry erased all of his pictures as a final going away gesture apparently. 

I'd email Stan rather that resurrecting this thread. 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Say La Vee Too a relic indeed.









J.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ohh... we are so going to get into trouble. 

Maybe I'll delete all my pictures.... just kidding...

(now I'm REALLY in trouble)

On a helpful nature, if you don't get the pictures, email me, I'll send them to you.

Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By beavercreek on 23 Feb 2013 07:48 AM 
Hi Stan

I have tried the links to the Sierra board/ Revolution install images on the first page of this thread but they do not work. Is there a way to find them as I have a couple of Sierra equipped locos into which I want to install the Revolution control system. I will be running them on battery or track (big DTDT switch on each loco). This dual fuel system might also affect how the Sierra is hooked up to the Revolution?

I have an order to send off to you that has been pending for some time now!!
Mike

Hi Mike,

I have been busy with other hobbies this past year or two and away from the train forums. I had deleted the Soundtraxx files because I do not own the rights to them. 

I have reuploaded them for your use but will probably delete them again in a month or so for the same reason.

The links do not work but if you copy and paste them they will work. I am not sure if these are the links you refer to but it is my best guess that they are.

Here are the pages from the adapter board installation kit:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx1.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx2.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx3.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx4.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx5.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx6.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx7.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx8.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx9.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx10.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx11.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx12.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx13.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx14.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx15.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx16.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx17.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx18.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx19.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Sierra/Soundtraxx20.jpg

As always, Stan can be of great help to you.

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Jerry. 
That was real nice to do. 
I hope you are doing well. 

John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 21 May 2013 11:48 AM 
Hey Jerry. 
That was real nice to do. 
I hope you are doing well. 

John 

Hi John, 
Everything is fine here and I hope the same goes for you.

As others have said, model railroading is a journey rather than a destination. In my case it seems that when I ran out of new projects and space to build and expand my layouts I also ran out of enthusiasm and energy to maintain and run my layouts.

This is normal for me as I tend to drift from one hobby to another over the years so perhaps it is time for me to return to G Scale.

Best regards,

Jerry

PS I apologize to the guys who had sent me messages last year. Either MLS does not forward messages (I think they do) or the notices of the messages were lost in the multitude of lost emails I have had as I changed all of my family's computer systems. Between Apple and Windows 8 my emails are a complete shambles.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, Jerry- haven't heard from you in many moons. Good to see you back. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 22 May 2013 08:50 AM 
Wow, Jerry- haven't heard from you in many moons. Good to see you back. 


-Kevin. 

Hi Kevin, Thanks for the welcome. I still have several unfinished projects involving the installation of Revolutions with and without sound and with the new sound equipped Revolutions it may be a good time to resurrect this topic. Regards, Jerry


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

HI Jerry - glad to hear from you. Hope all is well. I take time off the forums too. Had to send my daughter off to school, work too much and even once in a while go shooting. 

In any event, hope you are well, and still having fun. 

John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 23 May 2013 05:43 AM 
HI Jerry - glad to hear from you. Hope all is well. I take time off the forums too. Had to send my daughter off to school, work too much and even once in a while go shooting. 

In any event, hope you are well, and still having fun. 

John 
Hi John,

Funny you should mention shooting. That's another hobby that I had drifted away from but intend to get somewhat active in again. I did go trap shooting yesterday for the first time in months. It seems that retirement makes the time available to do things but age slows us down (me anyway) to the point that we (I) do less and less with the time we have.

A month ago I tore the cartilage in my knee and could not walk or travel for 3 weeks. I can walk now and will have minor surgery eventually but after watching TV all day, every day for 3 weeks I realized I really needed to get back to the trains and shooting.

This year it seems that I've been spending most of my time learning Mountain Lion, IOS 6 and Windows 8. I need to find some good forums for that but at least with Apple I can phone them 24/7/365 which is really great.

It is good to hear from you and hopefully you too will have more time for the forums now.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry.... Just thought I jump in with my 2/5ths of a nickel... I've successfully used the REVOLUTION with PHOENIX Big sound 97, 2K2, P5, PB9, P8, PB11, mylocosound steam, Dallee and Sierra... Even though some need "special" attention, all work very well with the system...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Stan,

The Revolution has really changed everything. I just got the first one that I think has sound built into it. Now I've got to figure out what to install it into.

I still have some USA F3 Warbonnets that I got in trade (for some O Gauge trains) that will probably get Revolutions installed into them. 

A friend Al now has installed several of the new sound equipped Revolutions in his locos and he likes them. The sound may not be as good as Phoenix or Soundtraxx but it is a great solution for someone who wants an inexpensive system including sound.

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 24 May 2013 10:41 AM 
Hi Stan,

The Revolution has really changed everything.{snip}

A friend Al now has installed several of the new sound equipped Revolutions in his locos and he likes them. The sound may not be as good as Phoenix or Soundtraxx but it is a great solution for someone who wants an inexpensive system including sound.

Jerry 

Yup, yerrite, Jerry.... For those who are OK with "generic" sound, it sure does the job. Different speakers and speaker enclosures will change the tone and pitch of the sound so an NW-2 can sound differently than a SD-45 with stock speaker (location and no enclosure other than the shell). Play around with those combinations and some very nice effects can be "produced". 

For "ultimate" control and programming, Phoenix still has the market. IMO....









Sierra's are still out there and do work nicely. Steam is no problem. diesel takes some "add-ons" but work well...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've installed the Phoenix PB9 with Revo in my heavily-kitbashed Aristocraft RS3. 

I also have them in my Bachmann "annie" 4-6-0. In that one, the Revo and sound board was installed for me by the supplier, and I later converted it to battery power.


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Jerry and Stan

This is a very belated thank you to you Jerry for posting the Sierra diagrams and explanation. It was rude of me not to come back to you. ...I had put all of my 'Revo' developments on the back shelf since last year but now I am reviving them and I have just downloaded the files!

Have I gleaned it correctly by assuming that the Sierra steam boards will just hook up to the Revo and chuff as if they were connected straight to DC track but there will not be any standing sounds or incidental sounds unless the adapter board is used?

Dismals will need the adapter board for all sounds to operate properly?

Would this be exactly the same is the Sierras were connected up to a DCC board?


----------

